# Watercolor?



## Jeff Noetzel

I don't like it. It pisses me off.


----------



## billk20

Hi, I've been teaching art and design subjects to adults in the UK for 20 years and watercolour painting in particular for the last 7 years at the Highgate Literary and Scientific Institution in north London. I suggest that you concentrate on using watercolour paints from a small watercolour set of "halfpans" - these are small blocks of solid watercolour paint . I would also suggest that you use a 300 gms rough paper so that you do not have to bother stretching it and you can enjoy the way colours intermingle, granulate and settle down into the texture of the paper.This approach works best for paintings that are about A5 - A4 in size.
Using cheap watercolour paints and cheap watercolour paper leads to heartache and angst ( I don't know if that's what you did, i'm just making an observation based on experience. 
I teach a Zoom class on Monday afternoons and you can see my work at: http://artworks-writings-mwkelly.blo...ercolours.html


----------



## zeldaella

I think you should practice more. Practice makes perfect. I'm using Benicci Watercolor Brush Pens. I have just started experimenting with these watercolor brush pens and so far I really like them! I haven't painted in quite some time and these pens made it easy for me to jump in and try my hand at it again.


----------



## Steve Neul

Do you not like the appearance of watercolor or are you having difficulty getting the results you want. Most artwork is difficult. You just have to have a little patience and be resistant with it. With time and practice I think you could get the results you want.


----------



## noah

*Artezia Watercolor Brush Pens*

I am a M.F.A. and artist who works for a famous mouse.
These markers are super fun. I mean...it was a lightening deal and I like to try new things.
Good pigment. Moderate blend abilities, and a charming brush tip.

Good for a student or beginner.
I recommend you practice with the water blends and combine these with the Arteza water color woodless pencils.


----------



## noah

noah said:


> I am a M.F.A. and artist who works for a famous mouse.
> These markers are super fun. I mean...it was a lightening deal and I like to try new things.
> Good pigment. Moderate blend abilities, and a charming brush tip.
> 
> Good for a student or beginner.
> I recommend you practice with the water blends and combine these with the Arteza water color woodless pencils.


more detail: https://artltdmag.com/best-watercolor-brush-pens/


----------

